# Brits in Kingston



## jesstravelling (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello, we are new to Kingston, recently (in the last year) moved over from England. Wondering if there is any sort of British Expats support/groups that meet...it would be nice every once in a while to connect with people from back home. While we love Kingston (and one of us is a Canadian), it's always nice to meet with other Brits who can share there experiences/insights about Kingston or just meet for the familiarity of home.
Thanks
Jess


----------



## Rachel B (Sep 12, 2008)

*I'm Welsh!*

Hi, I've just moved to Kingston and would love to hear a UK accent that isn't at the other end of a phone. Have you found an Expat group?
Rachel



jesstravelling said:


> Hello, we are new to Kingston, recently (in the last year) moved over from England. Wondering if there is any sort of British Expats support/groups that meet...it would be nice every once in a while to connect with people from back home. While we love Kingston (and one of us is a Canadian), it's always nice to meet with other Brits who can share there experiences/insights about Kingston or just meet for the familiarity of home.
> Thanks
> Jess


----------



## Lauren9988 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi,

Im Northern Irish, I've been here a month now, and am living pretty much down town.. I'd LOVE to meet some other Brits... 

Is there a group? Or should we just make one? 

x


----------



## Rachel B (Sep 12, 2008)

It is great to know there is another Brit here. Have you moved here to work at the Uni? I am working at the Uni so if you are here we could meet for a coffee and a natter one day.
Perhaps we should start our own group.





Lauren9988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im Northern Irish, I've been here a month now, and am living pretty much down town.. I'd LOVE to meet some other Brits...
> 
> ...


----------



## revolver335577 (May 4, 2009)

Hi all - the original post to this thread was from my wife jess (a canadian) - this is her husband jon (a brit). i think she was trying to help my homesickness after we landed! it still comes and goes though!

although the expat group didn't take off ( a nice idea and one which i think would be a success), it would be good to hear your experiences and see how you are all doing? settled in I hope! anyway, we have a 2yo, are mid thirties, and would be very much up for a meet with anyone wanting to have a cuppa or a pint!

let us know if you are interested. 

cheers

jon, jess and noah


----------

